# Dancing Goats Coffee Bar



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

A real community coffee bar, Dancing Goats® Coffee Bar is located near downtown Decatur. Open since fall of 2007, we offer exceptional espresso beverages, locally-made doughnuts and a menu of single origin coffees roasted right here in Atlanta by Batdorf & Bronson Coffee Roasters.

More...


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Any coffee bar called Dancing Goats must be wort a visit--- Brilliant name!!


----------



## blaclcoffeeforme (Jan 11, 2012)

Locally made donuts!!!!! That sounds lovely!


----------

